# HCG Troche



## cmd9292 (Apr 22, 2018)

So the trt clinic I use has these sublingual hcg troches. Is this even a legit thing or are injections the only way? I can't find anything solid online. Sorry if it's a stupid question. I just don't want to get ripped off. Thanks


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 23, 2018)

Injection only, stomach would destroy the delicate structure of the compound.....


----------



## cmd9292 (Apr 23, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Injection only, stomach would destroy the delicate structure of the compound.....



That's interesting. They give me real test and adex, why would they give me shitty hcg? I'm going to ask them If I can switch to liquid.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 23, 2018)

Its most likely something else that is similar to hcg....


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 23, 2018)

Just ask for injectable and be done with it


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 23, 2018)

I've never heard of an HCG troche. Would be cool if they did exist.


----------



## Mythos (Apr 23, 2018)

cmd9292 said:


> So the trt clinic I use has these sublingual hcg troches. Is this even a legit thing or are injections the only way? I can't find anything solid online. Sorry if it's a stupid question. I just don't want to get ripped off. Thanks



From what I've read it's pretty questionable how much if any is absorbed sublingually. I would definitely go for injectable.. No question on what's happening there..


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 23, 2018)

Spoke to my pharmacist, no such thing exists from what he can see.....


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2018)

it may be some new BS they are trying to sell....

But real hcg is by pin my man.  No other way


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 24, 2018)

He’s sponsored per say by some company to push their stuff typical


----------



## cmd9292 (Apr 24, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> He’s sponsored per say by some company to push their stuff typical



Wouldn't surprise me at all to be honest. Almost makes me wonder if the test is under dosed as well, it comes from a pharmacy though so hopefully not.


----------



## eddiek (Apr 24, 2018)

Sublingual HCG troche is definitely legit and prescribed by the larger TRT clinics in the state.  I go to Mantality in the Midest and that is their preferred administration.  From experience, however, I find that you will need to request a greater amount as I did experience significant nut shrinkage.  I don't think as much is absorbed sublingually.  I had requested to mix and administer myself and they had no problem changing me over.  I am now taking 500 iu twice weekly administered through stomach subq and my nuts have almost regained full volume....not quite there, but I am much happier!  Troches are nice to have though when you travel......otherwise you need to keep your mixture refrigerated.


----------



## Intense (Apr 24, 2018)

The molecular weight of hCG is way too large to defuse through the  mucous membrane. hCG's molecular weight is roughly 18 kDa, at most the  largest weight of a sublingual drug is 500 Da. 

Anything above 500 Da won't effectively pass through. Slightly above  500, ya sure you'll get some of the drug. Yet at 18 kDa. Not a chance. 


18 (kilo)Da= 18,000 Da



~Stewie



Anything other than injectable is wasted money.


----------



## eddiek (Apr 24, 2018)

I agree with Intense's data partially.  You can find this information on web searches, however sublingual HCG troches that comes from a compounding pharmacy are slightly different than what you get not going through a pharmacy with a physician prescription. Some of the drug definitely passes through, you are just not getting all of it.  Tests show an increase in LH and FSH with the compounded sublingual HCG.  As much as I love to get advice from members, I will always listen to a physician that is an expert in TRT first.  I will also go on my experiences as I have taken the sublingual troches for nearly a year before switching to injectable about 2 months ago.  

My experience is no HCG, balls shrivel, ejaculate volume is the least.  HCG troches you get some volume back and it stops your balls from shriveling further.  Injectable, you get full volume and a much greater ejaculate load.  Obviously, the choice would be injectable if you can get and are fine with injections.  If you don't want to inject then sublingual is much better than no HCG.  I can get the same response from doubling the dose of sublingual v. injections, so if your injectable dose is 500 iu twice per week then your sublingual dose should be 1000 iu twice per week.


----------



## cmd9292 (May 1, 2018)

eddiek said:


> I agree with Intense's data partially.  You can find this information on web searches, however sublingual HCG troches that comes from a compounding pharmacy are slightly different than what you get not going through a pharmacy with a physician prescription. Some of the drug definitely passes through, you are just not getting all of it.  Tests show an increase in LH and FSH with the compounded sublingual HCG.  As much as I love to get advice from members, I will always listen to a physician that is an expert in TRT first.  I will also go on my experiences as I have taken the sublingual troches for nearly a year before switching to injectable about 2 months ago.
> 
> My experience is no HCG, balls shrivel, ejaculate volume is the least.  HCG troches you get some volume back and it stops your balls from shriveling further.  Injectable, you get full volume and a much greater ejaculate load.  Obviously, the choice would be injectable if you can get and are fine with injections.  If you don't want to inject then sublingual is much better than no HCG.  I can get the same response from doubling the dose of sublingual v. injections, so if your injectable dose is 500 iu twice per week then your sublingual dose should be 1000 iu twice per week.



Really great info. You don't know how much I appreciate it. The part about doubling the sublingual dose is really interesting. I have no problem with needles been on trt for awhile now, I actually look forward to it in a sick way so if I'm spending 30-40 dollars I might as well get the injections.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 1, 2018)

cmd9292 said:


> Really great info. You don't know how much I appreciate it. The part about doubling the sublingual dose is really interesting. I have no problem with needles been on trt for awhile now, I actually look forward to it in a sick way so if I'm spending 30-40 dollars I might as well get the injections.



Let us know what the doctor lines you up with


----------

